

Show HN: Send infectious laughter to your friends with the haha app - inspiredworlds
http://hahamobileapp.com

======
bigyahu
It's surprisingly fun because if you both have the app, and both elected to
allow push notifications from the app, the laugh track you've chosen to send
plays as the push arrives.

~~~
inspiredworlds
yeah i love that aspect about it! it can def surprise you when the laugh
arrives

------
dools
How low does it go in terms of Android version? I'm on 2.3.x, sony xperia ...

~~~
inspiredworlds
It requires minimum android version 2.3.3 and ARM v7+ CPU.

------
thelostagency
sounds like a good lot of fun and maybe crazy enough to work

~~~
inspiredworlds
thanks! It def is a lot of fun to use and to work on.

